# You're pre-approved for 32k.. what select are you going to pick



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

San Diego has a select list and must be 2009 and newer. Looking in the 2013 to 2015 range as this car will be the double duty family car daytime/airport while my current CRV does night time bar hoppers. 

market is 1.10 and .15 for X with gas around the $3.00 range currently. 
I drive 3/4 time during the week, no pools and grind the weekend bar crowds. 

this is the list, removed the ones that i'm not gonna even think about. 

Cadillac - ATS, CTS, DTS, STS, XTS

Hyundai - Genesis, Equus

Infiniti - G, I, M, Q40, Q50, Q70

Lexus - ES, IS, GS, LS

Lincoln - MKT, MKS, MKZ

Volvo - S60, S80


My tastes favor the ATS/CTS Caddy as GM parts are cheaper, but don't offer much in the way of hybrid and although really fun.. the performance versions are a no go. 

The lexus ES300H and Lincoln MKZ are where i'm leaning as hybrids will keep more lettuce in my pocket and they do look pretty darn nice. 

I'm a volvo fan, but can't stand the nose on that 80 and the 60 seems to low level for that select comfortable ride that the snotty san diego crowd can be. 

what's your pick?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You removed all the sensible ones.

If you're spending >15k, you only want Select/XL:

MDX, Navigator, Escalade, well equipped Tahoe/Yukon etc


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Acura maybe as the rlx has hybrid options but the Audi, BMW, Jag, Mercedes, Porsche are sensible? I have enough mechanic friends who work on them to know to stay away from anything euro.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Pesty said:


> San Diego has a select list and must be 2009 and newer. Looking in the 2013 to 2015 range as this car will be the double duty family car daytime/airport while my current CRV does night time bar hoppers.
> 
> market is 1.10 and .15 for X with gas around the $3.00 range currently.
> I drive 3/4 time during the week, no pools and grind the weekend bar crowds.
> ...


You want select/XL vehicle and take X when it's surging 3x+.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I love my CTS, takes regular gas too.

Yea I have the 3.6 V6 Performance package, but I love every second behind the wheel.

If I was more practical, I would have gone with the MKZ hybrid, but that year model I just hate the look of the grill. I just couldn't drive that car.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

the Acura MDX qualifies for select/XL.. ??.. it's not that bad and not a beast like the Tahoe/escalade types. Has a hybrid for 17 but it's 50k... the 13 to 15's are still getting 35k so it's got a good resale value to. 

Got lots to look at in the next couple weeks. If gas wasn't so expensive I'd have gotten my CTS already.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Drove home my new-to-me 2014 CTS luxury with the 2.0T and 36k on the clock. Plenty of go for what's it's being used for and the ride is what you'd expect from a caddy.
Dark gray with black interior and standard wheel package. 

First stop was the hub and I've got two cars in my menu now.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pesty said:


> the Acura MDX qualifies for select/XL.. ??.. it's not that bad and not a beast like the Tahoe/escalade types. Has a hybrid for 17 but it's 50k... the 13 to 15's are still getting 35k so it's got a good resale value to.
> 
> Got lots to look at in the next couple weeks. If gas wasn't so expensive I'd have gotten my CTS already.


Nothing wrong with fullsize American truckbased beasts

My 2009 Expedition SSV for $4600 has been pretty good to me - Uber XL, Lyft Plus, Lyft Premier... I'll take another poke at getting it on Select once I finish upgrading seats, got some new leather on craigslist for a song

Might trade it for a Tahoe PPV at some point if I find a good one, though...lowered suspensions are more my thing than raised ones


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Adieu said:


> You removed all the sensible ones.
> 
> If you're spending >15k, you only want Select/XL:
> 
> MDX, Navigator, Escalade, well equipped Tahoe/Yukon etc


Exactly this. I bought a 2105 Chevy Suburban black/black just for this plan. Our market just added Lyft Premier too.

You can get an LT with leather already, but some guys go for the LS on the cheap, and then have the seats reupholstered with leather.

In this market, X at 1.8x is the same as base Select and XL, so it is easy to stay rolling at almost all times.

I don't worry about potholes anymore. I don't worry about hydroplaning in the rain anymore.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DexNex said:


> Exactly this. I bought a 2105 Chevy Suburban black/black just for this plan. Our market just added Lyft Premier too.
> 
> You can get an LT with leather already, but some guys go for the LS on the cheap, and then have the seats reupholstered with leather.
> 
> ...


'15.... ouch. Cool but gotta be expensive, right????

Mine's an '09 Expedition. Got a stack of new leather ready to swap over laying around in the living room, $250 from some sorry whipped guy on craigslist (wifey veto - didn't like the color after he dropped a couple grand on it)....

Now all that's left is to figure out how to get it installed. Or give up and pay somebody for the reupholster job


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Adieu said:


> '15.... ouch. Cool but gotta be expensive, right????
> 
> Mine's an '09 Expedition. Got a stack of new leather ready to swap over laying around in the living room, $250 from some sorry whipped guy on craigslist (wifey veto - didn't like the color after he dropped a couple grand on it)....
> 
> Now all that's left is to figure out how to get it installed. Or give up and pay somebody for the reupholster job


Gives me two years to go on Black/SUV, if I choose to finagle a spot.

15 and newer has 5.3L V8 that can down-cylinder automatically to a V4. It improves gas mileage dramatically.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

13.5 mpg keeps me sharp

Curbs my wasteful impulses a bit.....I'd probably drive in circles for silly miles like the padawans tend to and never realize that ain't how it's done if I had a 40+ mpg hybrid


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Nothing wrong with fullsize American truckbased beasts
> 
> My 2009 Expedition SSV for $4600 has been pretty good to me - Uber XL, Lyft Plus, Lyft Premier... I'll take another poke at getting it on Select once I finish upgrading seats, got some new leather on craigslist for a song
> 
> Might trade it for a Tahoe PPV at some point if I find a good one, though...lowered suspensions are more my thing than raised ones


How did u get lyft to add you to premier ? I've sent a few emails on my car with no luck yet I qualify for uber black SUV . At first I didn't care much but lyft premier has apparently been really busy in Denver compared to select



Adieu said:


> 13.5 mpg keeps me sharp
> 
> Curbs my wasteful impulses a bit.....I'd probably drive in circles for silly miles like the padawans tend to and never realize that ain't how it's done if I had a 40+ mpg hybrid


When I drive my almost 40mpg Passat I just didn't give a crap with the SUV that gets 21mpg I'm a lot more cautious about dead miles


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

DexNex said:


> Gives me two years to go on Black/SUV, if I choose to finagle a spot.
> 
> 15 and newer has 5.3L V8 that can down-cylinder automatically to a V4. It improves gas mileage dramatically.


14s have that engine. Love it!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Mine's an '09 Expedition.


Car has to be at least 2013 to be select in our market.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Car has to be at least 2013 to be select in our market.


Most markets are 2008


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Most markets are 2008


Yeah I'm jealous, also heard how you're greenlight hub grandfathered you in with an extra year on your Passat.

Our market may pay well but there are a lot of strict rules -- especially the 45mpg requirement for X airport pickups.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah I'm jealous, also heard how you're greenlight hub grandfathered you in with an extra year on your Passat.
> 
> Our market may pay well but there are a lot of strict rules -- especially the 45mpg requirement for X airport pickups.


What's the 45mpg requirement all about ??

Yeah they grandfathered my 2007 BMW in for another year of select also . I didn't even have to ask on either car they just never dropped Select off of either one . Denver has a good market it's one of the higher paid markets , gas is crazy cheap here , the airport is far away and the vehicle requirements are very Lax


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> especially the 45mpg requirement for X airport pickups.


That's ridiculous


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah I'm jealous, also heard how you're greenlight hub grandfathered you in with an extra year on your Passat.


Well update on this while my 2007 BMW and 2015 Passat are still showing a Select Profile the profiles don't work . My explorer got in an accident (motorcycle hit me ) so it's at the Body Shop so I drove the Passat the last couple days and could not get a Select ride , so I tested trying to request myself have a friend request me NO GO and I don't show up on the map when I'm in Select only so while the profile is still there I can't get requests . Gonna have to suck it up and just do X until I have time to go into the HUB where I was told I'd have to come in to get them extended for another year by the Uber Employee I drove in my Passat a couple months ago . Ohh well even if they don't allow either car to stay on Select I drive so little it's not a big deal plus I'll probably have my Explorer back in a couple weeks


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Well update on this while my 2007 BMW and 2015 Passat are still showing a Select Profile the profiles don't work . My explorer got in an accident (motorcycle hit me ) so it's at the Body Shop so I drove the Passat the last couple days and could not get a Select ride , so I tested trying to request myself have a friend request me NO GO and I don't show up on the map when I'm in Select only so while the profile is still there I can't get requests . Gonna have to suck it up and just do X until I have time to go into the HUB where I was told I'd have to come in to get them extended for another year by the Uber Employee I drove in my Passat a couple months ago . Ohh well even if they don't allow either car to stay on Select I drive so little it's not a big deal plus I'll probably have my Explorer back in a couple weeks


They added both my cars back to select with a simple trip to the hub


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

When Uber blew up our port freaked out and banned Uber. Pax started dropping a pin across the street from the airport and getting drivers to pick them up curbside. 

Port realized that wasn't going to work so they made a rule you have to have a fuel efficient car to pickup at the airport unless you are XL, Black or SUV. 

Car has to get 45 mpg or you can't pickup.

The ironic thing is because of this rule after airport drop offs. Drivers like myself drive back downtown empty handed without a pax forcing some other driver to come down to the airport and pick up. They didn't think it out too well.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> When Uber blew up our port freaked out and banned Uber. Pax started dropping a pin across the street from the airport and getting drivers to pick them up curbside.
> 
> Port realized that wasn't going to work so they made a rule you have to have a fuel efficient car to pickup at the airport unless you are XL, Black or SUV.
> 
> ...


So how do they even know what a car gets MPG wise??

I know plenty of people with Diesels who get 50-60mpg on the hwy but they're not rated over 45 mpg from the factory or heck my Passat is rated at 35mpg but I regularly see over 40mpg a tank 
Most Hybrids don't even get 45mpg on highway


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> So how do they even know what a car gets MPG wise??
> 
> I know plenty of people with Diesels who get 50-60mpg on the hwy but they're not rated over 45 mpg from the factory or heck my Passat is rated at 35mpg but I regularly see over 40mpg a tank
> Most Hybrids don't even get 45mpg on highway


Exactly it'd based all on ratings. Our special snowflake progressive environmentalist have been trying to ruin our city for a long time.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> When Uber blew up our port freaked out and banned Uber. Pax started dropping a pin across the street from the airport and getting drivers to pick them up curbside.
> 
> Port realized that wasn't going to work so they made a rule you have to have a fuel efficient car to pickup at the airport unless you are XL, Black or SUV.
> 
> Car has to get 45 mpg or you can't pickup.


That's something so absurd that only the bleeding heart libs in the PNW could have thought it up.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't think the Volvo S80 is made anymore


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KobayashiMaru said:


> I don't think the Volvo S80 is made anymore


So???

Nobodys dumb enough to fuber a new car....hopefully


----------

